# Camp Alpha (homeless veterans camp in AZ) shut down, your opinion?



## AnOldHope (Jan 25, 2017)

So around this time last year they shut down Camp Alpha, a self managing homeless camp that was on private party, receiving donations and free storage space from local businesses, and run by a guy who was Viet Nam combat medic or something. The city let it go for a while, but claim they got a complaint, and shut it down.

http://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/arizona-news/87797002-story

They were helping a lot of people (including several non-veterans), and receiving support from the community. There was no drinking or drug use allowed on site. Being in Phoenix, there were many veterans in the area needing the camp.

I don't agree with all their rules (I support the Housing First mentality, which says that even an addict still using deserves a place to live, and is more likely to seek treatment when housed), but I respect what they tried to do.

Although I'm sure it depends on the county/State, what is your opinion of the shut-down?

Would the camp have been left alone if they'd been outside city limits? Would that distance and isolation have made them less able to assist veterans (and others)? 

If such a thing (or similar) were attempted in a more rural local and a county received no complaints (by virtue of there being no neighbors to complain) would it have lasted? Or would that put it to far away to of use to the homeless? 

Bonus Question: If I attempt to build "NCR Ranger Station Charlie" (from FallOut New Vegas) in a place with no neighbors for a couple miles around, would the county shut it down as soon as they become aware, or would they leave it be?


----------



## ped (Jan 25, 2017)

its all too common, a highlight of the monumental bullshit that is our "free society" and its a goddamn travesty. Notice there are no armed insurrections about this in some bird sanctuary in Oregon.

they will shut it down one way or another. If not code violations, then municipal red tape. they write the laws.


----------



## Ironweed (Jan 27, 2017)

AnOldHope said:


> The city let it go for a while, but claim they got a complaint, and shut it down.



The Phoenix went down, but others are are just fine. The one in Tuscon is strong.


----------



## AnOldHope (Jan 27, 2017)

Ironweed said:


> The Phoenix went down, but others are are just fine. The one in Tuscon is strong.



I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## Fuzzypeach (May 30, 2019)

What about Slab City?


AnOldHope said:


> I'm glad to hear that.


----------

